# Ruth Crawford Seeger



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Contemporary of Schoenberg et al. Wife of Charles Seeger, the first to theorize dissonant counterpoint. Step-mother to American folk icon Pete Seeger. Below is her string quartet set to animation.

Movements I & II






Movements III & IV


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I cannot get enough of her piano preludes.


----------

